

Ask HN: open-source version of Drobo's BeyondRaid? - geuis

I'm really interested in setting up a fault-tolerant backup system at the house and I'm about this close -&#62;&#60;- to buying a Drobo, but the price is kinda high. Drobo's tech is interesting because its not a traditional RAID solution and is expandable up to 16 terabytes. Does anyone know if there is an open-source version of their "BeyondRaid" tech that could be used to build the same kind of system, but DIY instead of buy?
======
cujo
I'm in the market too. In my searching I've not found anything that looks as
appealing in the easy-of-use department as the drobo solution.

------
jdm
OpenSolaris/ZFS?

------
jdm
OpenSolaris/ZFS?

